

Ask HN: I need a trello-like desktop app that works offline - recommendations? - ryanskidmore


======
skram
Here is a list of agile kanban tools, some of which you can self-host (open
source): [http://agilelion.com/agile-kanban-library/agile-kanban-
tools](http://agilelion.com/agile-kanban-library/agile-kanban-tools)

------
jlengrand
Interesting, I was thinking about building something like that a few weeks
ago. Due to long commute hours I need something both online but that still
works offline.

What came up to my mind was a dropbox based solution.

Didn't go further so far, though

